# Steels



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Are they in the rivers yet? How thick? PMs welcomed.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

No fish, run cancelled.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes the rivers are full of fish .Bud


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> No fish, run cancelled.


I heard that too.. Hanging it up for the year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Steels said they weren't gonna run this year? What am I gonna do with all those shiners I fire brined. Hopefully the LRBs like them too 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Crow hunter - how do those steelhead taste? Any good?! Nice fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

SALMOTRUTTA said:


> Steels said they weren't gonna run this year? What am I gonna do with all those shiners I fire brined. Hopefully the LRBs like them too
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Fire brined shiners for perch, bro.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Perch are extinct now, you never got the memo?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Roger That said:


> Are they in the rivers yet? How thick? PMs welcomed.


There's Steelhead in Michigan? But we don't have any oceans


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Everyone knows they don't run until it is Sunny and 80. Try back the middle of June.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I read they spawn around the same time as gar pike do.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

from one of the most legendary threads of all time:


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey buddy, I don't know who you think you are Mr. "Samsteel" but I don't appreciate your sarcasm here! 

I come on this site for HELP and HONEST reports. NOW , with that said I want to know IF the STEELS are running or not?!?! IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?!

I swear if I ever see you at Tippy you better watch out my friend... Slingshot assault of fire brined shiners is coming YOUR way.

YES! EVERYTIME I USE CAPS IT MEANS I'M YELLING.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

That's in the top 5.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

roger that said:


> hey buddy, i don't know who you think you are mr. "samsteel" but i don't appreciate your sarcasm here!


yolo!!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Roger That said:


> Hey buddy, I don't know who you think you are Mr. "Samsteel" but I don't appreciate your sarcasm here!
> 
> I come on this site for HELP and HONEST reports. NOW , with that said I want to know IF the STEELS are running or not?!?! IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?!
> 
> ...


Roger, you get like this every time the water gets too high to fish.......................eat a snickers bar. :lol:


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

jerrob said:


> Roger, you get like this every time the water gets to high to fish.......................eat a snickers bar. :lol:


He's crazy right now J, was just over here harassing me and running around with an axe in his hand talking crazy. I think he's looking for trouble right now. Please shut the dam down!


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

jerrob said:


> Roger, you get like this every time the water gets to high to fish.......................eat a snickers bar. :lol:


Funny thing is that you're pretty spot on.. lol


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

samsteel said:


> from one of the most legendary threads of all time:


Had an epic weekend, sure was better then any fall or winter day.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Had an epic weekend, sure was better then any fall or winter day.


Tell us more!


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

My calendar says its still winter but the spring run was on today.....


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Had an epic weekend, sure was better then any fall or winter day.


Define epic.... another member and I landed around 30 in January. ... in about 6 hrs.... SPRING FISHERY

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Had an epic weekend, sure was better then any fall or winter day.


 Oh yeah? Get your fingers fishy did ya?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Roger That said:


> Define epic.... another member and I landed around 30 in January. ... in about 6 hrs.... SPRING FISHERY
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


pics? lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My rod tip kept freezing yesterday, and I had to keep putting my rod tip in my mouth to thaw it........


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

itchn2fish said:


> My rod tip kept freezing yesterday, and I had to keep putting my rod tip in my mouth to thaw it........


me too, but the fish were biting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Had an epic weekend, sure was better then any fall or winter day.


 He finally learned how to cast his pin more than 10 feet. EPIC. Just jerkin your chain little buddy


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

is going 7-9 in an hr before work epic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Trout King said:


> is going 7-9 in an hr before work epic?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry..doesn't qualify, SW is easy fishing bro. You guys get all the plants, remember?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Sorry..doesn't qualify, SW is easy fishing bro. You guys get all the plants, remember?


You sure about that?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

diztortion said:


> You sure about that?


Well of course..it was on MS.com. Nothin' but truth on there...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

itchn2fish said:


> My rod tip kept freezing yesterday, and I had to keep putting my rod tip in my mouth to thaw it........


 Try swashing your pole in the river, pull it out n tap your rod(shakes the water n ice off most of the time) it works for me n taste better.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Well of course..it was on MS.com. Nothin' but truth on there...


I was a little shocked at where the most of the steelhead plants go after reviewing the stocking data last week.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

diztortion said:


> I was a little shocked at where the most of the steelhead plants go after reviewing the stocking data last week.


 
Shocked?
I am surprised that the whole 100% of our steelhead plants are not utilized South of M-46.
Seems to be paying dividends if you stock any river that pushes mud.
Just ask Ohio and Indiana.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Well of course..it was on MS.com. Nothin' but truth on there...


 
Yup!
Fishermans Nostredaumus.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wolvron said:


> He finally learned how to cast his pin more than 10 feet. EPIC. Just jerkin your chain little buddy
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You know its been awhile, because I dont own a pin. I have a 2013 Revo SX baitcaster, still have not got it all down yet. Spinning rods been killing it.
Been landing some *******, but some dimers are on the way.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Gen 3 suck FWIW..


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

diztortion said:


> Gen 3 suck FWIW..


My Revo is awesome


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> You know its been awhile, because I dont own a pin. I have a 2013 Revo SX baitcaster, still have not got it all down yet. Spinning rods been killing it.
> Been landing some *******, but some dimers are on the way.


I've never heard someone explain their fishing reel with the year it was made...Like its a sports car


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Swampbuckster said:


> I've never heard someone explain their fishing reel with the year it was made...Like its a sports car


vroom vroom. :lol:


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Roger That said:


> I'll be a moderator!!! VOTE FOR ROG !!! VOTE FOR ROG!!! HAPPY ENDINGS TO ALL WHO DO! Via Diztortion


Al's a helluva good guy, but you just lost my vote Roger. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Diz does hang out down on division st quite a bit... claims he's goin to al and bobs.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> Diz does hang out down on division st quite a bit... claims he's goin to al and bobs.


Duh..

I vote for less moderation.. :evilsmile


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Btw with me stepping down as mod here anyone think Harmon would make a good replacement?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What, your not gonna have high speed internet in AK?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

samsteel said:


> What, your not gonna have high speed internet in AK?


I will have high speed and will stick around as a mod to help but it is probably best to have someone local to have their names next to the river forums. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Wait. You're moving to Arkansas? That place sucks.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

tannhd said:


> Wait. You're moving to Arkansas? That place sucks.


Close just a few thousand miles north. Leaving in 10 days. Wife and I will be residents of anchorage. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^ KAAAANGS!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Funny thing was though us when I was looking into moving quotes a number of places called me with a quote to move to Arkansas. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Wouldn't be the first site i've been a mod. for on a forum. But the other site never took off. Was a site for keeping native fish in the aquarium. (my other hobby that has been put off to the side).


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

quest32a said:


> Close just a few thousand miles north. Leaving in 10 days. Wife and I will be residents of anchorage.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 What are you going to be doing in alaska? Might we see you on a new addition of Yukon Men?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be your campaign manger ROG, It'll be all shaking babies and kissing hands. Who can resist your charm and witty banter.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

nobody asked me to be moderator? i see how i rank.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

It's because you don't use lead. Tungsten dust causes cancer.


----------



## Parttimefisherman (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone having much luck on the joe thinking about trying it in the morning. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Parttimefisherman said:


> Anyone having much luck on the joe thinking about trying it in the morning.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Tamer is putting a clinic on down there....better hurry


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

samsteel said:


> Tamer is putting a clinic on down there....better hurry


 Yeah, probably getting limits every day. "Epic weekends" is what I heard. And I am not talking about 1 or 2 fish in a weekend. This is more like THREE fish. The run is on! Grab your white or yellow rod and yarnballs guys, cause the gravel is almost ready for raking.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

wartfroggy said:


> Yeah, probably getting limits every day. "Epic weekends" is what I heard. And I am not talking about 1 or 2 fish in a weekend. This is more like THREE fish. The run is on! Grab your white or yellow rod and yarnballs guys, cause the gravel is almost ready for raking.


i love limits of spring fish, yummy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> Yeah, probably getting limits every day. "Epic weekends" is what I heard. And I am not talking about 1 or 2 fish in a weekend. This is more like THREE fish. The run is on! Grab your white or yellow rod and yarnballs guys, cause the gravel is almost ready for raking.


Funny you mention that. I seen a guy gravel raping yesterday with a fly rod at Berrien. Chuck and ducking it :lol:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The steelies & LRBs have been kind to me the past 2 Sundays....Trowoooooooooooooooooooooot


----------

